
Ask HN: What can I read/watch that can give me more value than MBA? - FahadUddin92
I am looking for a fast and efficient way to learn what MBA people and business people know.
======
Namari
It's not about the books you read it's about the connection you'll get.
Nothing you read or watch will get you that.

------
smt88
MBAs are for social connections. If you want business knowledge, buy some
textbooks

